# Hendee Indian Build



## rlhender (Feb 14, 2013)

I have decided to test my parts sourcing skills. I have build a bunch of bikes over the last couple years and I decided I would take on a project from scratch. So Here is a picture of what I am starting with. If you have any parts or know where I may find some please let me know. I know this will be an expensive build and will take a while to complete.

Thanks in advance

Rick


----------



## rlhender (Jul 22, 2014)

It has been a while but I picked up a few more parts this weekend at Portland


----------



## Xcelsior (Jul 22, 2014)

*Hendee*

I have a few items for you...


----------



## rlhender (Jul 22, 2014)

Xcelsior said:


> I have a few items for you...




I'm interested, what ya got?

Rick


----------



## rlhender (Jul 26, 2014)

Well it took some time but I finally found all the parts to build the Indian....Enjoy  Oh I do need a set of pedals for it still

Rick


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 26, 2014)

*Indian*

Wow what a bike Rick phew


----------



## theterrym (Aug 17, 2014)

Looking at these photos makes me want to get back to my projects.


----------

